# Shrimps dying after molt



## krak256 (Sep 6, 2007)

I noticed that when I find a dead shrimp, there tends to be a molted exoskeleton nearby. A few of them also died with a white crack near their necks. Does anyone know the cause of this?

Water parameters:
GH: no matter how many drops I put in (20+), I couldn't get the test dropper to change color. So I think the water is SUPER soft. I think I may have no GH at all. I'm using the API test kit.

KH: 50-100ppm
PH: 6 or maybe even lower. Test kit couldn't read past 6
Nitrite: .1
Nitrate: 20
Ammonia: 0 - .25

I'm also trying to get my ammonia/nitrite down with water changes. I'm using Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil as a substrate. Does that have any affect? Right now, temp changes from 80-82. Apt heating makes it rise. I also started dosing with Seachem Equilibrium. It has some calcium I believe and I have been feeding Hikari Algae Wafers.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

what's your pH?
If your tank has good water, there shouldn't be problem but, they can die after molting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Schultz Aquatic Plant Substrate should not affect your water parameters. It was designed for use as a container substrate for pond plants. Of more concern may be your nitrite and ammonia readings assuming your test kit is accurate. These should both be zero.

As far as the API test kit, if you have soft water, the sample water color should change with the addition of very few drops. I have purchase expired kits from LFS in the past. To check your expiry date on your kits, take a look at this link. Here in South Western Ohio, the water is pretty hard. I know of one SWOAPE member who has went past 30 drops with his API GH kit without a color change.

I have to assume you are adding CO2. With a KH in the range of 3-6 dKH your pH should be higher than 6 in your tank unless you have something in the tank (driftwood, pH down, CO2, etc) altering the pH. It is possible high levels of CO2 are killing your shrimp.

A few other items that may be of concern are your tank temp, nitrate level, and food. Does your food contain some form of copper? I haven't had issues with Cherry shrimp in the 40ppm NO3 range but some say they don't like high levels of NO3. I've only kept Cherries at 78 degrees max so I don't really know if your higher heat is an issue. Does the heat fluctuate during the day? You seem to be at the upper limits for them and maybe 82 is a bit too high?


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you sure you are doing the GH test correctly? More drops means harder water. Sometimes it's hard to notice the color change when the water is really soft. Check the manual again to see what color it should be. I remember you said you are dosing equilibrium in the other thread. If you are doing the test correctly, maybe you are overdosing by a lot. I don't know if that can cause harm to your shrimps thou. Also your temperature seems a bit high. I don't know how you feel about your apartment temperature, but 80 is a bit too warm to me as a person too. As for the food, try to use some shrimp food instead. 

Anyways, if i remember correctly in the other thread, you have no shrimps left now. If you still want a shrimp tank, you should start over and cycle your tank with ammonia. A cycled tank should have zero ammonia and zero nitrite.


----------

